# Unhappy client



## Ali6202 (Dec 5, 2018)

I used to do graphite portraits of people and everyone was happy except one, and that was from a woman whose son had died. Now I do pet portraits in ink wash or watercolors and hit on the money every time, except today. Her pets died and she wanted a nice memory. They all say they all love the eyes 🙄 so I was sure to get a nice close-up of her dogs' eyes. She doesn't feel Ike it looks like her dog. Luckily I only did one before approval. The second she wants a combination of two photos. I offered her a refund and both she and I are sad she isn't happy. I think if I didn't nail this one, there's no chance that the second one is going to look exact since I would be having to use my judgement to combine them. I am attaching (I hope since I have never used this forum before) the painting and the photo. I told her art is subjective and it won't be as dynamic if I just traced it and tried to duplicate the photo exactly. 

So my question? Can you ever make someone happy whose subject has passed or is it just me?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

You painted a beautiful dog, well done. What your customer is probably seeing is a few features that are off. I overlayed you photos made the top one slightly transparent. You can see the nose is off and the darks around the eyes need work.


----------



## Ali6202 (Dec 5, 2018)

Sorry I double posted. It didn't show up so I thought it dropped. Anyway, you are very kind and thank you for your help. I will try again!


----------

